# Advice for a friend regarding fertility needed



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi

I am on the egg donor boards as I am in early menopause and hoping to have DE IVF to have a baby.  But, a friend of mine who is 42 and has been trying for 2 years to have a baby and not succeeded has been advised by her doctor there is nothing they can do.  She hasn't been referred for any further tests or to a consultant.  She has been advised she needs to find a clinic and pay to see somebody and the NHS can't help her.  Is this right?  Her husband had sperm tests which came back as normal.  It may be her age or there may be a reason she hasn't fallen pregnant but how will she know?  Plus, I thought you could have at least 1 referral for IVF on the NHS, or has this changed?

Any advice would be great please, thanks.  I know when I post on the egg donor boards there are some lovely ladies who can always give some advice based on experience.. Many thanks for your help.

Louise


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

hi lknapp, 

didnt want to read and run, but don't have any real experiences to share either........................................

I would have thought GP would do preliminary investigations such as blood and a lap and dye to check tubes etc. and if a problem is found then she can refer herself to a private consultant. 

As far as I am aware, 40 is the upper age limit for ivf on NHS, but someone else may well know more about this. 

All the best for both you and your friends journeys


----------

